

The Banner Saga composer faces $50,000 fine for his work on the game - etiam
http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/06/12/the-banner-saga-composer-faces-50000-fine-for-his-work-on-the-game/

======
sgentle
Why is he a member of this union if he finds their policies and their
management so unsatisfactory? I feel like I'm missing something.

------
opendais
Ya, this should be considered an abuse of Union power. :/

~~~
tatertotz
How is this an abuse of union power? He made an agreement with a union and
then broke the agreement on his own volition.

It's no different than signing a noncompete agreement in exchange for a job,
and then violating it.

~~~
opendais
Did you not read the part of how there was no vote?

"The threat can be traced back to a contract drawn up by the AFM two years
ago. That contract—which Wintory says wasn't voted on by AFM members—was
universally rejected by game makers."

If there was a vote, sure, I could see it being reasonable. Without a vote?
Nope.

To address your edit:

Noncompetes are just as vile. "Hey, if you want to stay unemployed you don't
have to sign this...just sayin'"

Its the same principle. Its an abuse of power.

~~~
tatertotz
the contract was drawn up by the leadership that was elected by the AFM, was
it not? Thats kind of how it works.

And noncompetes are here to stay since most people refuse to reject them. If
enough people at a given company got together and formed, oh I dunno, a UNION,
and agreed not to sign that shit it would probably go away quickly.

~~~
opendais
At which point you are hostage to a UNION, that turns around and holds a
$50,000 gun to your head if you break what is effectively a noncompete.

Remind me again how the UNION is the solution to this particular problem?

Unions solve _some_ problems. However, this is an instance where the _Union_
is a problem.

~~~
ramblerman
However the new contract came about, I'm assuming he signed it. Which kind of
makes him accountable. He agreed to the new terms.

Otherwise you're saying he is legally bound to any future contract they choose
to draft, just by being a member. Something I highly doubt.

~~~
opendais
"Sign this or you can't work with anyone you've worked with so far in your
career after this point" doesn't sound reasonable to me, sorry. It is
basically one way ticket to being unemployed for a period of time.

Contract law works when the power distribution is relatively equal between the
two parties. It isn't fair when a person's livelihood depends on signing the
contract.

------
pessimizer
Why would you scab if you're a union member?

